# Class C Advice



## Jacques A (Aug 15, 2017)

We are looking for a small Class C motorhome.  We would prefer not spending more than 60K. We are looking at new and used. What are your opinions about the Minnie Winnie's or the small Thors?  Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2017)

If you are looking used it will all depend of the care it has had by previous owner regardless of make.  May be hard to find new for this price but if paying cash you should be ok.  You will be able to find a well cared for low mileage used for less.  If you buy used be sure to check out good.  Watch out for any signs of water damage.  Good luck


----------

